# White pigeons



## magi_magus (May 10, 2001)

How rare is it to find a pure white pigeon in the wild? Anyone have any ideas? Also is there a way to somehow "catch" a wild pigeon, causing as little distress as posible and then taming it?


----------



## Nick (May 24, 2001)

were is this pigeon? is it some place that you can reach? Look at the post, I got the pics. I caught him (I think its a him)with out much pain on his part.

------------------
Nick


----------



## Nick (May 24, 2001)

were is this pigeon? is it some place that you can reach? Look at the post, I got the pics. I caught him (I think its a him)with out much pain on his part.

Or try http://pigeonsrule.homestead.com/index.html 

------------------
Nick


----------



## Minus (Apr 6, 2001)

how did u go about catching the pigeon Nick?
because where i live theres a lot of wild pigeons and some look fantastic 
catching one has crossed my mind a few times
thanx 
minus


----------



## Nick (May 24, 2001)

our wild pigeons live in boxes in our silo so all I had to do was set up a ladder in it , then when it got dark and they went to roost I went up caught Him and put him in the roost i made.

------------------
Nick


----------

